# 7mm rem mag



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

I have been looking for a 7mm rem load for using 140 gr nosler BT and 154gr Hornady SP and hopefully use either h4895 or varget powder. does anyone have any info on this or should i just go get some differnt powder?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Different powder would be my suggestion. The powders you've listed are just too fast for that cartridge, and even if you found data you wouldn't get velocities indicative of the cartridge's potential.

You might be able to find some info with Varget, since it has a very similar burn rate to RL-15, and Alliant shows load data for RL-15 in that cartridge, but there are much better choices available.

Study the books, and pick a slower burning powder. I haven't loaded many 140's in that cartridge, but back when I was loading it alot I used a full case of H-870 with 160gr Partitions to get just over 3000fps in 24".

I would guess you'd be better off with powders like RL-19 or 22, or IMR-4831 or 7828, or in Hodgdon powder something one side or the other of H-1000. Maybe someone will respond with their pet load for you. And with all the deer hunters out there I'm sure there are a lot shooting 140gr bullets.

Good luck!


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

ya i think ill be gettin r22 everone says that its the perfect powder for the 7mm mag.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

H4831 is another great powder for the 7mm Mag. I use it with great success in alot of magnum calibers I shoot too include my .264WM, and .338 RUM.


----------

